# Indexing my Pultra



## Dell (Oct 10, 2022)

Been doing some mods on my lathe today, because indexing attachments for the Pultra lathe are harder to find than Rocking horse poo, I decided to modify my lathe by removing the remnants of the quick collet closer 
( I had taken most of it off anyway because it’s a pain in the proverbial ) , I decided to make everything the same size as the index plate fitting on my rotary table because I couldn’t see the point in buying more indexing plates when I could use the ones I already have , so now I can index the headstock, have vertical milling slide with spindle and a new motor with speed control over head pulleys , I just need to work out how and best place to mount motor  and I will be set.
also some parts for the faceplate as I need to make some very small parts for a clock, just waiting for some long grub screws for it.


----------

